# Taking off/Flatten 3/8" Beveled edge (Sawing or Sanding...Dremel?)



## Khufudude (Feb 2, 2016)

Hey guys, So the short version is I would like to flatten the 5/16" beveled edge (could take off up to 3/8") to line up one side of this 9" x 12" (x 5/8") wooden plaque w/ a (wood) crate that I've removed the top from. (and attach together)





Right now, I do not have any power saws or sanders. Just a few diff. types of ordinary hand saws, block sander, and a new dremel (8100 8-Volt). Any Suggestions on how to achieve a flat, level edge? Thanks!


----------



## bud16415 (Feb 2, 2016)

Will be the best $32.99 you ever spent. Pick up some safety glasses at the same time. 

http://www.harborfreight.com/7-14-in-10-amp-circular-saw-69079.html


----------



## slownsteady (Feb 2, 2016)

Also pick up a couple of clamps so you can make a straight-edge guide.


----------



## Khufudude (Feb 3, 2016)

bud16415 said:


> Will be the best $32.99 you ever spent. Pick up some safety glasses at the same time.
> 
> http://www.harborfreight.com/7-14-in-10-amp-circular-saw-69079.html



I ordered the circular saw  . I have some safety glasses and decent clamps.  I'll probably get impatient (w/ the shipping) and take a hack at it with the dremel sander and sanding block. it's a $4 piece of wood from local big box store


----------



## beachguy005 (Feb 3, 2016)

So you want to take off 9 or 12 inches of a beveled edge on a board. If the board is solid and softwood like pine, you could get a sheet of 100 grit sandpaper and a block of wood and sand the edge down to fit. A bit of a workout but really not too much.
If it's plywood, cutting with a saw is your best bet.


----------



## Khufudude (Feb 9, 2016)

Thanks for the tips :beer:. Yep, I ended up cutting down a couple scrap pieces of wood and making a sanding block similar to how you described and used 60 grit, then finer, etc etc. I did the same thing to shorten the back slats about 5/8" (after using a hacksaw first on those). 

They sit level. They are by no means perfect, but that's ok b/c they are supposed to be "old/faux distressed" black wooden crates I am using for speaker stands in my home theater setup. They are almost done, I just need to finish the polyurethane (right one needs 1 more coat, left one just finished staining) and sand/clean 'em up a bit.


----------



## slownsteady (Feb 9, 2016)

Nice! Do you have feet under them? might be good to isolate them from the floor. You can also store your vinyl in them.


----------



## Khufudude (Feb 10, 2016)

slownsteady said:


> Nice! Do you have feet under them? might be good to isolate them from the floor. You can also store your vinyl in them.



Thanks. Yes I'm trying to fig out what what kind of feet/supports to put under them. I'd like to only add the minimum height increase possible (because it's a "corner" living room ht setup and wan't to make sure the view from seats on each side (wall) have an unobstructed view.)

I normally use some strips of that 'mounting'/adhesive putty (also used in small pieces to 'tack' photos) between the speaker and surface (stand/mount etc.) for added isolation.

'the idea'


----------



## bud16415 (Feb 10, 2016)

Go to Walmart and get the round felt pads that are peal n stick. I use them on everything. 

Nice job and nice home theater I have my mains sitting on two short wooden stools. I like the crate look.  
:


----------

